# Kiste vergraben?



## Grotix (17. April 2014)

Da bin ich villeicht im falschen Forum aber ich will eine Kiste vergraben die ich dann ich 10-15 Jahren mal wieder ausgrabe.
Holzkiste geht schlecht oder?

Wie soll ich den Inhalt am Besten haltbar machen?

Danke, lg


----------



## Panagianus (17. April 2014)

Also generell is plastik recht haltbar daher würde ich den Inhalt in ne Plastiktüte packen. Holz fault wahrscheinlich weg aber mir fällt nix bessres ein


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. April 2014)

Metallkiste oder sowas und die in eine Tüte


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. April 2014)

Was willst du denn vergraben?
Waffen für die Zombieapokalypse?

Ich würd ne Metallkiste nehmen. (z.B. so eine) und den Inhalt in dicke Plastiktüten verpacken oder Plastikfolie einschweißen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

Klar würde Holz gehen je nach Behandlung und Erdreich. Ich würde die Kiste aber behandeln und von innen vielleicht auskleiden für den Fall des Falles. Kannst es ja auch in Konservendosen verpacken


----------



## RubySoho (17. April 2014)

Ganz klar Aluminium,am besten Wasserdicht!
Metall rostet dir sofort weg.
Sowas vieleicht:
http://www.zarges.com/de/verpacken-...rt-und-lagerbehaelter-k-475-wasserdampfdicht/


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. April 2014)

Edelstahl und zuschweißen. Alu oder Stahl gammeln beide weg, genauso wie Holz. Kisten zum verschließen taugen nichts, da die Dichtungen mit der Zeit nachgeben.

Ich würde das Geld vom Bankraub aber anders waschen, ich hätte keinen Nerv so lange zu warten...


----------



## RubySoho (17. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Edelstahl und zuschweißen. Alu oder Stahl gammeln beide weg, genauso wie Holz. Kisten zum verschließen taugen nichts, da die Dichtungen mit der Zeit nachgeben.
> 
> Ich würde das Geld vom Bankraub aber anders waschen, ich hätte keinen Nerv so lange zu warten...



Wie soll Alu weggammeln?
Die Dichtung ok, wobei ich die Kisten schon seit 15 Jahren hab und da gammelt nichts.
Allerdings auch nicht vergraben....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

Wenn es nicht groß ist könnte man Muttis Römer oder die Suppenterrine mißbrauchen


----------



## Lexx (17. April 2014)

Der TE ist ein Steven Jobs-Fan?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. April 2014)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Wie soll Alu weggammeln?
> Die Dichtung ok, wobei ich die Kisten schon seit 15 Jahren hab und da gammelt nichts.
> Allerdings auch nicht vergraben....


 Warum soll Alu nicht gammeln? Alu muss vor Oxidation genauso geschützt werden wie Stahl. Der Mythos das Alu nicht gammeln kann ist so dermaßen verbreitet und ich hab keine Ahnung warum. Alu wird weiß und blüht auf, "Rost" wie man ihn von Stahl kennt gibt es nicht.
Ne Kiste 15 Jahre vergraben ist in unseren Breiten ne harte Belastung. In der Wüste oder in Kalifornien könnte man sogar ne Holzkiste einbuddeln. Da ist es so trocken, dass es nichts ausmacht.


----------



## alexq (17. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum soll Alu nicht gammeln? Alu muss vor Oxidation genauso geschützt werden wie Stahl. Der Mythos das Alu nicht gammeln kann ist so dermaßen verbreitet und ich hab keine Ahnung warum. Alu wird weiß und blüht auf, "Rost" wie man ihn von Stahl kennt gibt es nicht. Ne Kiste 15 Jahre vergraben ist in unseren Breiten ne harte Belastung. In der Wüste oder in Kalifornien könnte man sogar ne Holzkiste einbuddeln. Da ist es so trocken, dass es nichts ausmacht.


 Der Mann hat Ahnung. Kann dem nur zustimmen.


----------



## XT1024 (17. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> oder in Kalifornien könnte man sogar ne Holzkiste einbuddeln.


Genau da verbuddeln. So hat man zwei Gründe dort mal Urlaub zu machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

Nö das ist so nicht ganz richtig es käme eher auf den Boden und das wie an. Ich war eine ganze Weile in der Kampfmittelbergung und man war wirklich überrascht was man teilweise im guten Zustand aus der Erde geholt hat


----------



## RubySoho (17. April 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nö das ist so nicht ganz richtig es käme eher auf den Boden und das wie an. Ich war eine ganze Weile in der Kampfmittelbergung und man war wirklich überrascht was man teilweise im guten Zustand aus der Erde geholt hat


 
Genau,kommt darauf an wo du was vergraben willst.
Aber du hast schon recht.
Edelstahl ist da wohl die beste aber auch teuerste Lösung....
Würd mich mal interessieren was der TE vergraben will....


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2014)

hihi 


Das einfachste sieht man manchmal nicht 
Styroporbox 2: Amazon.de: Haustier


Die verrottet garantiert nicht ....bzw wäre die Welt einfacher wenn sie es würde


----------



## RubySoho (17. April 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hihi
> 
> 
> Das einfachste sieht man manchmal nicht
> ...


 
Da gibts aber nur noch eine!
Auch nicht schlecht die Idee!
Aber Styropor setzt mal richtig Algen an und wird überall feucht.
Pc Hardware Forum?


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2014)

^^Die gibt es in fast jeder Tierhandlung und meine Garage ist voll davon da mein Dice darin geliefert wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

> Würd mich mal interessieren was der TE vergraben will....


 Hm, was würde nach 10 - 15 Jahren verjähren ?
 Pfft, Styropor das ist doch profan. Da würde ich eher eine Tupperdose nehmen aus Muttis Kühltruhe gibt's ja auch in vielen Größen oder gleich einen Kühlschrank ( spart Entsorgungskosten ).


----------



## RubySoho (17. April 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, was würde nach 10 - 15 Jahren verjähren ?
> Pfft, Styropor das ist doch profan. Da würde ich eher eine Tupperdose nehmen aus Muttis Kühltruhe gibt's ja auch in vielen Größen oder gleich einen Kühlschrank ( spart Entsorgungskosten ).



Oder den Nachttopf von der Oma,der ist aus Porzelan!
Der verrottet bestimmt nicht!


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hihi
> 
> 
> Das einfachste sieht man manchmal nicht
> ...



Kannste aber maximal 10 cm tief vergraben und schön nass wird alles da drin auch.


----------



## Grotix (18. April 2014)

Danke für eure Kommentare! Hat mir echt weitergeholfen 
Um das aufzuklären: Ich will eine Kiste vergraben in der Erinnerungstücke sind. In 10 ungefähr 10 Jahren will ich diese dann wieder ausgraben


----------



## ASD_588 (18. April 2014)

nim halt eine Stahlkiste tu die sachen rein und beschichte die kiste mehrmals mit Bitumen. 


MEM Bitumen Dickbeschichtung 2-K 30 kg: Amazon.de: Baumarkt



> Flexible 2-komponentige Bitumen-Dickbeschichtung, faservergütet
> *Zur sicheren Bauwerksabdichtung*. Geeignet auch als Kleber für Dämm-Schutz- und Dränplatten.
> Spachtelfähige, riss überbrückend, kunststoffmodifiziert. *Zur dauerhaften Abdichtung*
> *Tausalzbeständig und fäulnisfest*
> Für außen. Verbrauch: ca. 2,4 kg/m²


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. April 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einem Glas gefäß ? ^^ Eine Kiste komplett aus Glas ^^

Warum packst die Sachen nicht einfach in Keller oder so?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2014)

In den Keller, da ist es ja keine Überraschung mehr oder was man sich in Erinnerung rufen muss. Aber bevor es los geht kaufe bei Obi ein rotes X damit du später auch noch weißt wo du was vergraben hast ( hatten schon viele Piraten Selbstmord begangen weil der Schatz nicht mehr auffindbar war ). Ein stabiles Metallgefäß wäre natürlich ein Tresor


----------

